# Virenschutz für Gaming-PC gesucht.



## Jaho (7. Januar 2011)

*Virenschutz für Gaming-PC gesucht.*

Hallo zusammen

Ich suche ein Virenschutzprogramm das die performance nicht so sehr beeinträchtigt und sicher ist. Außerdem sollte es für 1 Jahr nicht mehr als 50€ kosten.

Hier mal die Daten meines PCs:
Windows 7 home premium 64-bit
i7 950 @ 4x4Ghz
RAM 12 GB 1600 Mhz 
2 SLI GTX 580
HDD:                         640 GB Western Digital SATA 6 Gb/s
SSD: 120GB OCZ Vertex 2 Extended

Auf dem PC wird ausschließlich gezockt und ein wenig im Internet gesurft.


Mfg Jaho


----------



## Muetze (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Virenschutz für Gaming-PC gesucht.*

Ich für meinen Teil nutze seit Jahren Bitdefender, bis jetzt noch keine Probleme, keine Viren gehabt und absolut Zockertauglich. Wunderbare Einstellungsmöglichkeiten von Port Freigabe bis hin zum Http-Scan verfahren. 64Bit tauglich.


Preis und Lizenz liegen auch im Rahmen hab damals (7Monate her) für 3 Lizenzen (hab soviele kisten daheim) 45€ geblecht.


Kannst aber bei deinem SYS alles nehmen, Leistung hat das genug da verlangsamt kein Antivirustool mehr.


----------



## grubsnek (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Virenschutz für Gaming-PC gesucht.*

In der neuen Print Ausgabe ist ein Test von verschiedenen Virenschutzprogrammen enthalten.

Auf dem zweiten Platz liegt Norton Internet Security 2011, welches ich dir auch sehr empfehlen kann. Ich bin sehr zufrieden, weil es seine Arbeit zuverlässig und unauffällig erledigt. 

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann verlängert NIS die Kopierzeit um 27% (im üblichen Bereich) und den Systemstart um 50% (etwas mehr als die anderen Produkte), dafür schneidet es aber bei den Virenerkennungen sehr gut ab. Am besten wirst du einfach selber mal einen Blick in die Ausgabe.


Da wir noch eine Lizenz brauchen, habe ich mich gestern zufällig nach den Preisen umgesehen.Einen Lizenz-Key, der die von Symantec runtergeladene Version aktiviert, gibt es für 1PC und 1 Jahr bei Ebay für 13€. 3PCs und 2 Jahre kosten 20,99€. Die DVD Version kostet jedoch deutlich mehr.


----------



## Ezio (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Virenschutz für Gaming-PC gesucht.*

Ich kann nur Eset NOD32 empfehlen. Bremst das System am wenigsten aus von allen die ich getestet habe. War sogar mal gratis in der PCGH


----------



## Jaho (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Virenschutz für Gaming-PC gesucht.*



> Soweit ich mich erinnern kann verlängert NIS die Kopierzeit um 27% (im üblichen Bereich) und den Systemstart um 50% (etwas mehr als die anderen Produkte), dafür schneidet es aber bei den Virenerkennungen sehr gut ab.



Was!? 50% bei Systemstart, 27% beim Kopieren!? Wie groß ist denn der unterschied bei anderen Virenschutzprogrammen? Das der Performanceverlust so gravierend ist hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Virenschutz für Gaming-PC gesucht.*

norton internet security ist auch das gewalttätigste, überflüssigste programm und mit abstand der schlechteste virenscanner / security suite die jemals gab, gibt und geben wird.
und auch die einzige die man mir mindestens einmal pro quartal am telefon zu verkaufen versucht, neben dem normalen e-mail spam weil ich mal so blöd war das testen zu wollen ....
bei allen verfügbaren seriösen, funktionalen virenscannern die was taugen ohne das system zu killen und den user nicht abzocken wollen, hat das noch niemand versucht


----------



## grubsnek (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Virenschutz für Gaming-PC gesucht.*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> norton internet security ist auch das gewalttätigste, überflüssigste programm und mit abstand der schlechteste virenscanner / security suite die jemals gab, gibt und geben wird.
> und auch die einzige die man mir mindestens einmal pro quartal am telefon zu verkaufen versucht, neben dem normalen e-mail spam....
> bei allen verfügbaren seriösen, funktionalen virenscannern die was taugen ohne das system zu killen und den user nicht abzocken wollen, hat das noch niemand versucht



Schwachsinn³

Ich habe noch keine einzige Email von Symantec bekommen. Anrufe? Ähh ja...ich hab ja bestimmt auch meine Telefonnummer dort angeben. 

Abzocke? Ja klar. Jeden Monat werden mir 500€ für die Updates berechnet. 


@Jaho
Ich habe den Test noch nicht gelesen, sondern nur die Testtabelle kurz angeschaut. Dort erreichte Norton den zweiten Platz. Am besten einfach mal ins Heft schauen.


----------



## Predi (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Virenschutz für Gaming-PC gesucht.*



> norton internet security ist auch das gewalttätigste, überflüssigste  programm und mit abstand der schlechteste virenscanner / security suite  die jemals gab, gibt und geben wird.



Dann beleg das mal anhand einer glaubwürdigen Quelle 
Kannst du aber nicht weil es nicht stimmt. Das was du sagst mag früher so gewesen sein aber das heutige Norton ist mit dem früheren nicht mehr zu vergleichen.

Und ob Gaming-Pc oder nicht ist eigentlich bei der Auswahl eines Antiviren-Programmes egal. Aber ich finde es unnötig hier noch einmal einen Extra Thread zu eröffnen, da in diesem hier alles über die neuen Antivirenprogramme diskutiert wurde und du dort sicher fündig wirst. 

mfG Predi


----------



## Ezio (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Virenschutz für Gaming-PC gesucht.*



Jaho schrieb:


> Was!? 50% bei Systemstart, 27% beim Kopieren!? Wie groß ist denn der unterschied bei anderen Virenschutzprogrammen? Das der Performanceverlust so gravierend ist hätte ich nicht gedacht.



AV-Comparatives - Independent Tests of Anti-Virus Software - Welcome to AV-Comparatives.org da findest du massig Vergleiche. Von Norton würde ich definitiv abraten, wenn dir die Performance nicht egal ist


----------



## grubsnek (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Virenschutz für Gaming-PC gesucht.*



Ezio schrieb:


> AV-Comparatives - Independent Tests of Anti-Virus Software - Welcome to AV-Comparatives.org da findest du massig Vergleiche. Von Norton würde ich definitiv abraten, wenn dir die Performance nicht egal ist



http://www.av-comparatives.org/images/stories/test/performance/performance_aug_2010_en.pdf

Also unter dem Aspekt Performance schneidet Norton aber ziemlich gut ab.


----------



## qwerkop23 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Virenschutz für Gaming-PC gesucht.*

avast Free Antivirus - Download - CHIP Online

free nach regestrierung, sehr umfangreich (mail-, web-, p2p-, im-, netzwerk-, verhaltens- und dateisystemschutz), sehr ressourcen  schonend, keine werbung, min. 2x update pro tag, schneller scanner, gutes hersteller- und userforum, von AV-Comparatives - Independent Tests of Anti-Virus Software - Performance Tests mit sehr gut getestet

foren:
AVADAS - Das avast! Forum
Deutsch

ps
g-data setzt bei seinen 2 scannern unteranderem den avast scanner ein


----------



## a0406148 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Virenschutz für Gaming-PC gesucht.*

Ich wuerde dir GData InternetSecurity empfehlen, zurzeit gibts ein Jubilaeums-Angebot fuer 3PCs 25 Monate Updates bei Amazon fuer nur 19,90. G Data InternetSecurity 3PC, 25 Monate Updates: G Data InternetSecurity 3PC, 25 Monate Updates: Amazon.de: Software


----------



## Ezio (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Virenschutz für Gaming-PC gesucht.*

GData braucht laut den Tests aber am meisten Leistung.


----------



## ShawnBaalson (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Virenschutz für Gaming-PC gesucht.*



grubsnek schrieb:


> http://www.av-comparatives.org/images/stories/test/performance/performance_aug_2010_en.pdf
> 
> Also unter dem Aspekt Performance schneidet Norton aber ziemlich gut ab.




Omg ich habe GData und laut Test ist das ein echter Klotz am Bein


----------



## Jaho (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Virenschutz für Gaming-PC gesucht.*

Danke für die ganzen Antworten.
Was haltet ihr denn von "PC Tools Internet Security 2011"? Das ist Laut diesem Test hier(Antivirus Test, Virenscanner Vergleich - Welches ist das beste Antivirus Programm - virenschutz test) sehr gut in sachen Performance und sicherheit.


----------



## qwerkop23 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Virenschutz für Gaming-PC gesucht.*

bevor du geld ausgiebst, teste mal avast!free (siehe post oben) und du wirst zufrieden und erstaunt sein wie gut ein kostenloses tool seine arbeit verrichten kann.

edit:
tests sind moment aufnahmen der suiten. wenn eine av über längere zeit mit gut getestet wurde (unter anderem avast) kann man ihnen glauben schenken.


----------



## 1821984 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Virenschutz für Gaming-PC gesucht.*

also ich bin von G-data begeistert. Leistung frist es überhaupt nicht bei mir. Ob nun mit oder ohne G-Data, sie Bootzeit hat sich nicht wirklich verändert. Aber warum probierst du nicht mal kostenlose testversionen aus. Jeder Hersteller bietet dir ein 30-Tageversion zum download an. Hab das erst mit Kaspersky versucht und gemerkt, dass der zwar gut und umfangreich ist aber in sachen Leistungverbrauch doch arg zuschlägt. Da ist das G-data um welten besser.

Ich würde an deiner stelle verschiedenen mal ein paar tage ausprobieren und mich dann entscheiden!!!


----------



## kleines-Dummerle (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Virenschutz für Gaming-PC gesucht.*

Naja ich benutze Avira ! 

Hatte noch nie ein Problem damit !


----------



## danspy (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Virenschutz für Gaming-PC gesucht.*

Wie wehre es mit http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/ das wurde mir im corsair Forum für meine Force SSD Empfohlen.


----------



## kleines-Dummerle (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Virenschutz für Gaming-PC gesucht.*

A squad free war auch immer sehr zufriedenstellend!


----------



## johnexus (22. März 2012)

*AW: Virenschutz für Gaming-PC gesucht.*

Beitrag ist zwar schon alt und damit interessiert es wahrscheinlich keinen mehr.
Nach 15 Jahren Virenscanner Erfahrung in verschiednen Bereichen kann ich dir sagen.

Bezogen auf deine Anforderungen:
Norton & McAfee = Overkill
Avast, AVir = gut und kostenlos aber ich hatte schon 1-2x Probleme mit Trojanern (was nichts heißen mag ^^)
Vipre = angebliche der neue Stern am Himmel (1.Tests haben mich jedoch nciht beeindruckt
Microsoft AV = Dreck (mehrfach getestet ^^)

SSD = Keine Erfahrung

Vielleicht hilfts ja jemandem... ^^
lg
Johannes


----------



## Painkiller (22. März 2012)

*AW: Virenschutz für Gaming-PC gesucht.*

Der Thread ist schon etwas älter, und damit eigentlich nicht mehr relevant. 

--Closed--

Gruß
Pain




PS: Ich persönlich hab GData Internet Security 2012 und keinerlei Probleme damit!


----------

